# Ik hoop NIET dat hij komt vs Ik hoop dat hij NIET komt



## Chiapas

Ik hoop niet dat hij komt
Ik hoop dat hij niet komt

Hallo,
zijn volgens jullie beide zinnen correct? Is er een verschil in betekenis? Indien wel, welke?
Bedankt!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Strikt logisch gezien zijn het verschillende uitspraken, maar taal is geen formele logica en in de praktijk wordt met zin 1 bijna altijd hetzelfde bedoeld als met zin 2.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Strikt logisch gezien zijn het verschillende uitspraken, maar taal is geen formele logica en in de praktijk wordt met zin 1 bijna altijd hetzelfde bedoeld als met zin 2.


----------



## eno2

Het eerste is een litotes. Een litotes (understatement) is geacht door het gebruik van een ontkennend woord (niet hopen tegenover hopen) de zaak juist des te scherper te laten uitkomen. 

De twee betekenen verder in feite hetzelfde .


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Het eerste is een litotes. Een litotes (understatement) is geacht door het gebruik van een ontkennend woord (niet hopen tegenover hopen) de zaak juist des te scherper te laten uitkomen.


Nee, het verschuiven van het ontkennende bijwoord in een zin is niet wat er gewoonlijk onder een litotes wordt verstaan.

Een litotes vereist dat je door de ontkenning van het _tegengestelde_ van een woord, bijvoorbeeld _hopen/niet wanhopen_, met nadruk het tegendeel suggereert. Dat  nadrukkelijke retorische effect ontbreekt in de twee voorbeeldzinnen. Ze zijn zowel qua inhoud als qua stijlniveau volledig inwisselbaar.

Van een litotes is sprake als je in plaats van de voorbeeldzinnen bijvoorbeeld zegt:

_Ik zou bepaald niet wanhopen als hij wegbleef
Ik zou er niet van wakker liggen als hij niet kwam_​


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Meer over het onderwerp in de ANS:

Een negatie-element in de rompzin in plaats van in de afhankelijke zin


----------



## eno2

> Ik hoop niet dat hij komt


Is overigens dubbelzinnig. Behalve een ironisch litotes zoals ik hoop niet dat Trump naar België komt (veel beter dat hij niet komt) kan het ook een eenvoudige ontkenning  zijn van iemand die mij ervan beschuldigt dat ik hoop dat Trump naar België komt. Jij hoopt dat Trump naar België komt hé? Ik hoop niet dat Trump naar België komt.

Hopen als overgankelijk werkwoord  heeft drie betekenissen:

met verlangen verwachten
in zwakkere opvatting graag willen= wensen
met meer of minder goede grond verwachten

De ontkenning "niet" voegt daar nog nuances aan toe...


----------



## Ria66

"Ik hoop niet dat hij komt" wil volgens mij zeggen dat iemand meer gevoelens aan zijn negatieve gedachten heeft besteed dan wanneer hij zou zeggen: "ik hoop dat hij niet komt" wat niet negatief hoeft te zijn. Misschien wil men liever dat hij een andere afspraak nakomt.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik kan me prima vinden in de conclusie van de ANS: nagenoeg inwisselbaar.


----------



## eno2

Ik denk niet dat het veel verschil maakt.
Ik denk dat het niet veel verschil maakt.


----------

